# Your favorite lines?



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay, I have seen so many people say "I'm glad this thread was brought up!" When somebody asks about good bloodlines in a certain breed. (Like some foundation lines, that have been doing it for years) So I thought I'd start a thread up asking what bloodlines you prefer on this thread, for any breed. I'm just doing Nubian and Alpine. You can list what you admire and also what you have.  Thought this would be fun. Also a great place for people to ask about breeders close to them.

Nubian

What I like:
Saada,
Goldthwaite,
SOME Willow-Run,
Copper-Hill
Kastdemurs
some Lakeshores
Some Cream-of-Kansas

What I have:
Goldthwaite, Willow-Run, Ladies-Blue, and Crown-Hill in the imediate pedigree. Hallcienda and Amberwood a little bit back. Hope to re-introduce Hallecienda Frosty Marvin back into the herd.

Alpine:
Sand Dance
Oletangy
Roeburn
Munchin' Hill
Mamm-Key
Some Willow-Run
Some Nodaway
Cream-of-Kansas

What I have:
Sand Dance, Nodaway, Patsys*Pride, Lighthouse Acres, Cream-of-Kansas, Oak Acres, and Mt. Pleasure.
Hoping to concentrate mostly on Sand-Dance, I just love everything I have seen of theirs.

Of course, these breeds have been discussed so it's nothing new. I don't know a whole lot about other breeds.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Nigerians.

My favorite lines are - 

Rosasharn
Twin Creeks
Lost Valley 
Caesar's Villa 
Kids Corral
Good Wood 
4 Fun 
Stonewall

What I have - Lost Valley, Caesar's Villa, Kids Corral, Rosasharn, Good Wood, 4 Fun, Stonewall

I forgot Gay-Mor (Awesome milk lines)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I on;y have alpines but i look at other breeds as well as i can be quite the goat fanatic,
alpine
munchin hill
some olentangy 
some willow run
hoach's/brandt's
some strawberry fields
some waiilatpu
sand dance
qu'appelle
My current herd consists of olentangy munchin hill qu'appelle clovertops with a little nixons and cherry glen.

Nubians, I like kastdemurs mostly From what i have seen from the Remuda herd i like them. and IR ranch
Lamanchas again i like some kastdemurs and the rockin cb herd.
Nigies i like rosasharn and Cammanas the best
Never really look at saanens and toggs for some reason
Obers i like udderly crazy and tonka tails.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

For LaManchas(this is a long list, LOL)
Lucky*Star
Rockin-CB
Shady Lawn
Quixote
South-Fork
Tempo
Elm*Glen
Autumn Acres
Kastdemurs
Celtic Knot
Glen Mythos
Willow Run
Redwood Hills
Fir Meadow
Rockspring
Brookwood
Devonshire
Little Orchard
Forrest Pride
One*Oak*Hill
Me's-Ranch
Timber*Cove
I'm sure I"m forgetting some :wink:

I have:
Lucky*Star, Shady Lawn, Quioxte, South-Fork with a little One*Oak*Hill, Me's-Ranch, and Timber*Cove mixed in

For Oberhaslis(hard to please me here)
Haycreeks
Tonka Tails
Hyonahill
Dynamic
Singing-Spruce
Body Shops

I have:
Singing-Spruce lines for my Oberhaslis

For Saanens:
Singing-Spruce
Rocky-Run
Tradewinds
Clovertops
Willow Run

I have:
Singing-Spruce with a little Tradewinds mixed in


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sarah i love obers and if i get another breed thats what i want, where did you get your first obers and what did you think of their overall type. Im finding it really hard to find an ober that i really like, Even the 05 national champion i like but there are somethings that i would definatly change about her. 
I have found it hard to find a doe who i feel is the over all package like i have found in all the other breeds.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I know! With Oberhaslis it is so hard to find something that you like, they seem to carry a lot of faults, the biggest one I see is 'saggy' udders and also bad feet. Currently, I only have 2, and they haven't freshened yet, but they come from Singing-Spruce lines, their pat. granddam appraised EX 91 and was a gourgeous doe, great udder, nice teats etc. I have a buck ordered from Haycreeks, they have the nicest Oberhaslis that I've seem, http://www.haycreeks.com Also, Tonka Tails has really nice obers, although they don't have pics of them on their website, the pics I have seen of them they are really nice.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks i had never herd of this one before. I like a lot of their does. I see a lot of roachy toplines in the obers around here. As well as not so great fore udders. It can be discouraging. I guess its justa breed that hasn't been as improved as some of the other breeds they will get there someday. But its hard if you're buying a buck out a good doe but not a great doe. Hard to make those improvements that needs to be made.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you are saying. My dad wants Oberhaslis as well as the LaManchas, so I'm going to take this as a 'challenge' to see if I can breed an animal that I really like. Oberhaslis do have a lot of weaknesses, but if you can find the right lines and the right animals, you should be ok


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Beth, say there is an Oberhasli dairy located in east Everett should you want to contact her. I have been there a few times to buy milk but the goaties are off in another area. Being into Boers myself I have not paid much attention to them but the milk is super delish!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I will only do Nubians.  

Kastdemur's- In my opinion Kastdemur's has one of the most consistant Nubian herds and they have very correct, stylish Nubians.
LakeShore- They come in 2nd to Kastdemur's in consistancy and correctness.

Herds that use those bloodlines:
Hoanbu
Quarter Mile


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

Jacque lynnhaven has also kastdemur's in her lines. :wink: 

i love tall nubians. my favorites are the saadas because of the great breed character and the milk, and easy streams because they are very feminine and dairy. love the kastdemur's for the high rear udders and consistency.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I have nubians. My favorite would definately be the Saada Nubians. I go to that website and just day dream on getting a buck kid. LOL. That'll never happen but hey daydreaming is fine!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to add another one to the Saanen list-Buttermilk-Acres. Their website is http://www.buttermilk-acres.com/ . They have some super nice Saanens worth checking out in my opinion. I have LaManchas. I do have a Kastemur's doe, she is a bit shorter than i'd like to see-but otherwise she is pretty nice looking. My herd is still in its early development.


----------

